# What type of burner to buy to can on?



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a flat top stove. I tried water bath canning on it (my first attempt) and barely made do - 3 pots wouldn't fit on the stove at one. Especially since only 2 are bigger burners. So to boil water, cook the jam, and have the canner getting hot - it was chaotic. LOL

I also really want to get a pressure canner which if I get an All American I can't do on this stove.

Does anyone have any recommendation on what type of burner I could get to put either canner on? Camping stove with propane? Electric? Any recommendations?

Thank you!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I will be watching this thread. I am constructing a processing center and will be building a table on which to place some sort of a burner so I can can my food out there. My canner is so heavy I will need to be cautious what I use.


----------



## Nica (Oct 3, 2009)

I use a turkey cooker burner....works great.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Do like me, buy one of each and see what you like best.

For BWB, I just use a nice flat bottom stock pot with something in the bottom, no reason for anything "special" Though I've collected an assortment of grates/trivits that fit inside my stockpots.

For pressure canning, start with buying an AA 21 qt canner, then a propane burner, but have the propane burner be defective, and while you are waiting for the replacement, haul out your colman camp stove, but decide that does not work well as it does not support the canner and you seriously think it's going to "take off" on you. (too add to the problem, always make sure you have a lot of produce to deal with ASAP before you make sure everything is going to work). 

And since you didn't like using the camp stove, find a second propane burner on sale and buy that one, so when the part finally shows up you've got two, so you might as well buy a splitter so you can run both off the same tank . . .

Then decide that where you live, canning outdoors just does not work. And even canning in the shop is difficult as the one burner is too powerful, and when you turn it down, even a small gust will blow the flame out. . . 

And it's getting cold out, so you decide that canning indoor might be better, so you buy a Presto Canner that actually works on the glass topped stove, works very well. But get cheap and buy the 16 qt unit as it's too small to use for BWB quarts . . .

Then, when you think you've got it working, fall in love with induction and decide to replace your glass topped stove. I love induction cooking, but it only works with magnetic pans, and the big canners are aluminum - so you are back to not having a good heat source.

Buy a 110 hotplate, and decide that is really underpowered, so take it back and search around and find a 220 portable range and think your worries are over. But you also have to wire your kitchen for 220, but I was fine with doing that. (Kitchen was torn up anyway).

Then decide it's not all that great after all. Does work but. . . And while doing this, clean out a shed so you can butcher small livestock inside, and after a while decide adding water would be great . . . and one day while at Menards, discover a really nice COIL COOKTOP! with two big 2500 watt burners and two smaller ones, on sale for $198, and you can just imagine it in the shed . . .

And after DH runs the wires and you have your perfect setup, decide you need hot water (on demand units work well). . . And after all is said and done, decide you still would like to do the occaisonal small batch in the house, so you buy a thrid canner, a Fagor Stainless 10qt (smallest size you use of PC) so you can use it on the induction cooktop. And then decide that you need to use the outdoor setup in colder weather, so pull everything out and insulate it.

And - the because you decide you don't like using the AA as much as you thought, buy a Presto 21qt to replace it.

And that brings things up to date.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh the drama we create for ourselves....Sorry for your troubles MacyBaby. I only giggled a little.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh my gosh Macybaby! ROFLOL! I'll re-read your post a few times here and I'm sure you'll save me a few wrong purchases..... or re-wiring of my kitchen. LOL

Thanks Nica! I'll look into that. I'm assuming that can only be used outside?


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

We have a two Camp Chef cook top that we use for camping. It doubles as our canning heat source. We just put in on the porch to process, keeps the heat out of the house.

Bob


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I actually want one that does not produce a "flame". Not knowing anything about camp stoves, I'm assuming it is propane?


----------

